# Need help identifying...



## Dan6800 (Jun 26, 2011)

My father in law just bought a tractor from an auction. It runs good and everything but we are having trouble finding any information on it. The only info we have to go on is it has "Massey Ferguson 20G" decals on either side of the hood. We've been trying to find an identification plate or something so we can get a year and model, however we've had no luck. He has called a few tractor repair places and none of them have heard of a 20g, and my internet search has turned up fruitless. If there's anybody that can help we'd be very appreciative. The only other info I have is it has a 3 cyl diesel motor, and it's yellow. Wish I had more to go on. Thanks for any help ya'll may have.


----------



## Mowerman (Oct 13, 2003)

As you don't have a pic it makes things a bit hard Dan . But I hope this may help you .The Engine is most likely a 3 cyl Perkins Engine made in England & the Tractor is most likely a TO or TE or a TEA 20 . Today many of these tractors are still in use. ... Also of note, the TE-20 made a maximum low-gear pull of 2650 pounds in Test G, ... Agco, Agco Allis, White, Massey Ferguson and their logos are the registered ...
Tractors - the letters also Identify what Country they are built for .TE stood for Tractor England.
TO stood for Tractor Overseas.
In Australia most were TEA 20 models . These models were back in the late 40's & early to mid 1950's . Yours maybe the later 20 G model from the 1970's which also had the Perkins fitted & has the square shape front & maybe yellow in color as all the older models were Grey with the rounded front & looked like a Ford N model Tractor .


----------



## Rickf (Sep 14, 2011)

The yellow would tell me it is an industrial tractor. Road mowing and that type of thing. I have a 20C, I have heard of a MF-20, 20-Cand 20-D. I have not heard of a G but that does not mean it was not made. Mine also has the Perkins diesel. Great tractor. Starts in 0 degree weather without a second thought.

Rick


----------

